# Nissan R32 GT-R: Gleammachine-Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Here with have a 21 year old R32 Skyline, bought by the owner as a trackday/weekend toy, tuned to 550bhp with the aim of not looking overly modified. 
Booked in for minor paintwork correction and working with the patina of the car.
As with any car of this age, the paintwork has generally seen some action, certain areas and panels were reading a thickness of as low as 68 microns, some a little more healthy, but no 2 panels reacted the same when machining and requiring various different pads, polishes and techniques.

Some comparisons prior to refinement.









Refnement carried out using Carpro Reflex.



***Paintwork pre-cleansed using PolishAngel Esclate Lotion.
***Protected with 2 layers of PolishAngel Famous via DA.
***Alloys sealed using 2 coats of FK1000.
***Tyres and trim dressed and protected with Gyeon Tire.
***Glass machine polished with Carpro Ceriglass.
***Final wipedown and coat of PolishAngel Connoiseur Rapidwaxx.

*Final results.*













Thanks for looking, please view our Facebook and Twitter page for daily updates.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great work on a very nice car


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> great work on a very nice car


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the colour

But love the car even more


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Lovely finish


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## colin_l (May 18, 2011)

car looks great for its age good work


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

888s and LMs. YES!!!


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Seen these earlier today in Richard's Briskoda thread.

Tremendous work, that car is fast becoming a beast and now it looks the part


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool car and nice work!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Cracking job there. Cracking car too. 

Desperate for a set of them wheels on mine too!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cracking job Rob nightmare paint levels


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb work and a beautiful rich colour Rob - my favourite Skyline! :buffer: :argie:

Alan W


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome, both the work and car... Liking the plate too!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant job! The R32 is my favourite Skyline model!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work there Rob:thumb:


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking great, good job :thumb:

The 32 gtr is fast becoming a genuine classic with values reflecting this.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning colour and save Rob. :thumb:


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Lovely car and great results.

Love a tidy R32


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice work Rob, will you be doing the New one?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

mdk1 said:


> Very nice work Rob, will you be doing the New one?


Thank you, no sure if this is the new one? but I have a MY14 booked in soon, red with gold flake.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely looking car


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thank you, not sure if this is the new one? but I have a MY14 booked in soon, red with gold flake.


It is hard to keep up, the MY14 is the new one!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow, stunning car, great job.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful work and seeing a proper job on a 32 makes me miss my old one all the more


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous car


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Top job - shocking paint levels but lovely finish. I have a HUGE space in my life for a gun metal one of these....... One of my favourite cars of all time. Anyone wishing to donate to the GTR Fund PM me ha!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

AS_BO said:


> Top job - shocking paint levels but lovely finish. I have a HUGE space in my life for a gun metal one of these....... One of my favourite cars of all time. Anyone wishing to donate to the GTR Fund PM me ha!











My old baby...........
Sorry Rob, back to your thread and great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

mmmm skyline!


----------



## Euromec (Mar 4, 2014)

*Wow*

wow looks fantastic


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

There is something very special about a R32, not only do they look amazing but they have a great Motorsport history and the technology in them is brilliant....

Yup I am a fan ;-)


----------



## BSD (Dec 1, 2013)

Great work on a car I dream of owning one day.....


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work Rob :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks class Rob! Saw it over on Facebook so nice to see the write up!


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

Followed your work on this on Facebook. 

All I can say is those final outcome photos are awesome!!!


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

Great work!!


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Brilliant work lovely motor 👍


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

_Celebrating it's 12th year anniversary in 2015 - Gleammachine's reputation is built upon it's clients recommendations, *repeat custom* and the ability to maximise every detail to it's full potential, whether that may be an exotic supercar, prestige marque, cherished sportscar or simply your pride and joy._

Had this 20 year old beauty return some 14 months after the initial detail, requiring some light machine polishing duties and full protection to all surfaces, prior to it's European GTR owners club tour.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nicest r32 ever


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

That is stunning. Love the colour . Good work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------

